# Rd 1: Game 4: Heat @ Knicks (5/6 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, May 6, 2012 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chance to close it out and get some rest. 

Bosh flew back to Miami after the game, but will be back in time for the game on Sunday.

Woodson said that Amare is likely to play on Sunday, but Amare himself said he's doubtful. So he's probably playing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gamesmanship.

Kind of surprised he's playing. Look at this shit:










All the way down to the wrist, and around the back of the hand. That's ridiculous. I'm still trying to imagine how exactly he was cut that deep and wide. He'll be severely limited with his left if he plays.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jace said:


> Gamesmanship.
> 
> Kind of surprised he's playing. Look at this shit:
> 
> ...


He swung his arm strong trying to make a loud noise to show his frustration and did not know the fire extinguisher was there and thought he was just going to hit a wall.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's what he said, and he also said he swung it backwards another time, which makes no sense. Doesn't really have to do with what I'm pontificating. Regardless of how he swung it, or whether or not it was intentional, its hard for me to picture how that specific casing caused that kind of damage whether he knew what he was hitting or not. 

Anyway, if he was trying to "make noise," clearly he was aiming for the extinguisher case. Those concrete walls wouldn't make shit noise.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hitting the concrete wall that hard could have shattered his hand/wrist.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That is a crazy cut. Looks like a mini-shark bite on his hand.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That is a crazy cut. Looks like a mini-shark bite on his hand.


Posted it on facebook and a few friends said that.

No doubt he was going for the encasement. If you believe half of what he's saying below, you're gullible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is already back in NY and practiced with the team today


> Miami HEAT ‏ @MiamiHEAT
> [email protected] is back at today's @MiamiHEAT practice!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

According to Ira, even if we win tomorrow and the Pacers beat the Magic in 5, the earliest game 1 would be is next Saturday or Sunday.

Hopefully the Heat go full out tomorrow, get the win and get that week off.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol, That cut... or shark bite... Amare is a moron.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Having a whole week off might be detrimental for us actually. I feel like having 4, no more than 5 days rest is best for a team in the playoffs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Having a whole week off might be detrimental for us actually. I feel like having 4, no more than 5 days rest is best for a team in the playoffs.


It's not like we won't be practicing. We need to win today to get a head start on preparing for Indiana.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its never a bad thing to get rest in the playoffs. This is a two month grind. Who knows when or if they'll get a chance at this much rest in that span.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare will start.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. I'd rather a little bit of rust than no rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice offensive rebound by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sounds like a lot more Heat fans there today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2LBJ

nice pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good start crumples to dogshit. Familiar sight. 

Tim Reynolds just reminded me we were down 23-8 to start Game 4 vs. Philly last year. Still took those big jumpers by Williams and, I believe, Holiday to kill us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

two turnovers for Bosh already


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A one handed Amare is abusing UD :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible 3 LeBron, especially while they're on a run. This team goes to mental puddy sometimes.

Stoudemire tearing us up inside.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is getting embarrassed by a one-armed Stoudemire.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> A one handed Amare is abusing UD :nonono:


Yup. Ridiculous. Other than that one putback UD has been hurting us on O too.

Was about to say something about how its Bane's turn to **** up. He beat me to it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Miller to Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass Miller to James. Mike can really find a nice role for us distributing. Thought that would be easy for him to pick up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare picks up his 2nd after another solid screen by Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad shot by Lebron. Had Baron on his back deep in the paint and rushed it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jeff Van Gundy, "Everybody writes the story after the story." Yeah, it's called "reporting." I know what he wanted to say but still found his comment funny the way he said it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Careless turnover by Mario


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great turnover Wario. That was retarded. A lot of casual, lazy passing today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane on Melo. Bucket.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

**** 

Gotta make that, Mike..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, Mike. That 3 would've been nice.

Shattier kindly donates the Knicks 2 FTs while defending off the ball. Tough call there, though. Melo was the aggressor.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta value every possession better than that. Wade could've gotten a better look for someone else, or even himself, than that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was certainly a lackluster first quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-18 after 1

Gonna need one of our shooters to step up and hit shots to open the game up.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

0 FT!!!!!!!Team looks rusty!No motivation!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That shot by Wade reminds me of the last second shot he took an extra dribble and took a more difficult shot. For those of us who watched him when he was young, it's sad to see how little Wade goes to the rim anymore.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I wonder why we havent consistently gone to Wade or Lebron in the post so far this series?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, and it'd be nice to have Bosh play like the all star he is on offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st play of the 2nd quarter...a Lebron post up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Michael Douglas and Riles look like brothers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't hit a wide open 3 to save our lives.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron and cut by Mario


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lebron looks good...HEAT looks good!0-13 3pt for both teams!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron staying in and not getting his normal rest.

Meanwhile, the Knicks had 5 bench players starting the 2nd quarter.

All that leads to a 6-0 run by Miami to begin the quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That shot by Wade reminds me of the last second shot he took an extra dribble and took a more difficult shot. For those of us who watched him when he was young, it's sad to see how little Wade goes to the rim anymore.


He recently said he can't drive relentlessly anymore because of the wear and tear on the body from getting fouled and/or falling.



Wade2Bosh said:


> I wonder why we havent consistently gone to Wade or Lebron in the post so far this series?


Particularly inexcusable when Woodson was content to use Davis defensively against LeBron.



Wade2Bosh said:


> Michael Douglas and Riles look like brothers.


Hence why Douglas played his version of Riles in, I believe, Wallstreet. Never seen the flick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amare picks up his 3rd. Gotta continue attacking him in the post if he's gonna be playing with one hand on defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh misses the gimme but it leads to a nice hustle off. board by JorEl and Bosh drawing the 3rd foul on Amare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12-0 run to start the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We're going to hear glorious boos from the New Yorkers to their team really soon. I can't wait.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You know you're playing good D when your shooting % keeps dropping yet you keep building up your lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful help D by Bosh. Harrelson just had thew slowest drive i've ever seen, and Bosh was still late on the help D.

Come on Wade and Joel :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel is SO BAD at finding clearly, wide open teammates after grabbing rebounds. Looked off two Heat players and threw it right to JR Smith.

Wade has missed double FTs twice this half, correct? Unreal how many points he gives up at the line.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hack-a-Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron missing the easy layup. Another game where we should be up more.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed Open shots, missed free throws and 3 or 4 careless turnovers so far this half. Should definitely be up more.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot to happen in .9 there. Review!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looked good on the review. Maybe the clock started late.

Shattier on Melo. Automatic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike cant make shit today


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great look for a 3 for Miller. Brick.

This is so annoying.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man Miller sucks donkey testicles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mike cant make shit today


I don't get how so many of our role players just bring nothing so often.

Awful shot by LeBron.

Chandler was just called for a tech by two refs. Will one rescind? Probably.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wtf is Chandler doing...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is making some of these shots a ton more difficult than they need to be.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Heat shooting 36%. Knicks shooting 39%. 0-16 from 3. Ugly ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> wtf is Chandler doing...


He was looking for a T. 

Chandler always looks to get an extra shot in so it wouldnt surprise me to see him get another T before this one was over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron is making some of these shots a ton more difficult than they need to be.


Yup. You see him make some of the shots he made in Game 1, and they look like shots he can get WHENEVER he wants. Then he has games like this where he looks incredibly indecisive and awkward.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Heat shooting 36%. Knicks shooting 39%. 0-16 from 3. Ugly ball.


Uglier than the late 90's Heat-Knicks games.

Miami needs to go on a run here and just get that crowd against the Knicks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** you Bane. Can't guard him so now you foul while he's shooting a J.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Uglier than the late 90's Heat-Knicks games.
> 
> Miami needs to go on a run here and just get that crowd against the Knicks.


Looked like we were about to at 30-20, then we let go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible call on Wade. Way to shit yourself ref. You're going to give NY FTs for that when they already would've maintained possession.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Careless turnover mounting up again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't get anything going. These guys play so lazy when the going is good.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Flat-footed D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally does something positive.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is playoff basketball right? What's with all the ****ing whistles.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit. Hahahahahaha. LeBron fouled him with the drawstring of his shorts, I suppose. Unreal, refs. Unreal. FTs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game is now being called incredibly tight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem didn't even last one play before giving up an offensive board.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What ae you doing, UD? Harrelson had two guys boxing him out. No need to go over his back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD you ****ing moron. I saw that looseball foul coming from a mile away. There were already teammates under the rim fighting for it. No need to crash in for what will obviously be called a foul right now.

Donating points on the road.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller hits a J! After the whistle...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade misses another FT.

No 3's by either team that half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful decision by Lebron with Harrelson defending him. He again made it more difficult than it needed to be

44-38 at the half

Awful 1st half. We should be up by so much more. Playing dumb.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our bench has taken 5 shots. Miller 0-4. Joel 1-1.

Does Dwyane not feel embarrassed when he looks up and sees "3-8 FTs" next to his name? Make four of those and its a double-digit lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Our bench has taken 5 shots. Miller 0-4. Joel 1-1.
> 
> Does Dwyane not feel embarrassed when he looks up and sees "3-8 FTs" next to his name? Make four of those and its a double-digit lead.


Someone should scream "45!!" at him

Real bad half for Wade and Lebron offensively. Bosh carried us in the 2nd with his made free throws.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's taken 14 shots? Wut? And only 15 points on them. Very un-'Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, do I hate that ESPN/ABC halftime crew.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ESPN crew criticizing Spo for not playing james jones enough. We all know he can shoot lights out, he's the best three point shooter on this team (but his defense and dribble isn't the greatest)..ESPN was saying that eventually our lack of offensive power outside of the 3 will hurt us. What do you guys thnk? 

One thing i did get mad about was last years finals when we didn't play James Jones enough


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> ESPN crew criticizing Spo for not playing james jones enough. We all know he can shoot lights out, he's the best three point shooter on this team (but his defense and dribble isn't the greatest)..ESPN was saying that eventually our lack of offensive power outside of the 3 will hurt us. What do you guys thnk?
> 
> One thing i did get mad about was last years finals when we didn't play James Jones enough


1. JJ is too slow footed to play the D we want to play in this series. 

2. JJ had foot and toe injuries during the finals

3. Why do you still have that Bucks avi?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, do I hate that ESPN/ABC halftime crew.


Hell yeah they're awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice use of the glass by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Once again, I have never seen Wade make a catch and shoot shot that was not coming off a screen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What was the original purpose for the Bucks avy?

And yeah, I think our lack of bench scoring could eventually hurt us, but we've also won so often in spite of it that it could be overcome.

Wow. I've never seen someone's upper-body jumpshooting mechanics result in an offensive foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Once again, I have never seen Wade make a catch and shoot shot that was not coming off a screen.


Right? Literally the only one that comes to mind right now was against the Knicks in the bloody lip comeback game. Corner 3.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lebron has been awful today. Gotta keep playing through Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cheap turnover and textbook awful D on the other end. No focus.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem -5.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my. LeBron and Wade back-to-back brainless turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey UD, at least give Wade an angle to get you the ball. Dont just stand there and watch him getting double teamed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

**** UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets lucky, then misses an easy hook.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Of course that right there is the first 3. Game in a nutshell ironically.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh damn, that knee does not look good..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was Davis' knee cap where I thought it was?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh damn, that knee does not look good..


I only saw it in my peripheral vision, but I could tell it looked...off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, looks like he dislocated it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

7 missed free throws :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks like the got it back in place before putting him on a stretcher. I'm sure he's done for the year regardless, but I wonder what the damage will be exactly.

Just taking awful shots right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damnit Joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, such awful looking offense right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another missed free throw..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

8 missed FTs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Never understand why when someone trips over themselves into the defender they call it a defensive foul. That's a "let them play" moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was Joel doing there? What a dumb foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Miller

Finally hit a 3 and a FG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Clear foul. What the hell is Chandler barking for?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Leave it to Joel to be the one to hit 2 consecutive free throws.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Chandler acting like he hit a game winner after hacking Joel. Wonderful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-61 after 3

Followed up an awful 1st half with an even more awful and more uninspired 3rd. Still down just 3 though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big 3 by LeBron there. Needed that. They need to stop panicking and run solid offense. Melo is going off right now, not much we can do about some of the shots he's making.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Chandler acting like he hit a game winner after hacking Joel. Wonderful.


Or how about Stoudemire losing the dribble and falling to the ground to get a foul on Joel. This Knicks team is clowny as hell.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man have we ever gift wrapped this game for the Knicks


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad goal tending by Amare


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our shooters have been so ****ing awful today. Mario, Mike and Battier cant buy a 3. 1-10 combined from 3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Aaa. A couple of irritating possessions there.

LeBron and Melo about to check in.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is such bad basketball. I'm praying this series finishes and I can forget it forever.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> This is such bad basketball. I'm praying this series finishes and I can forget it forever.


Right? 

And I just want a week off of watching this team that can be so frustrating at times.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lebron will try 3s!!:clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 missed free throws..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron. That was the most boneheaded shit I've ever seen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG what awful luck.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Pick your hobbled ass up Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That play was more idiocy than luck. LeBron went up for a transition 3, then decided to pass to...no one. At least not a Heat player.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron is pretty suck today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Pick your hobbled ass up Wade.


Melo landed on him, though it did look like he was more interested in chatting with Anthony as opposed to standing up. Still though, you can't blame him for LeBron apparently looking to pass to Dwyane but jumping before doing so, not to mention looking to see Wade wasn't there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Bosh!

nice play by Wade to bail him out


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Wade..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big J by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron needs to be on Melo. He's just toying with Battier. This is stupid.

EDIT: Wait, he has 4 fouls in a game that could go to OT. Maybe not.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One on one again and again Lebron settles for a difficult shot.

Now Wade picks up his 5th


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone noticed how easy Melo gets rebound potition on Lebron during FT?He is really strong!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, Bibby could become partially responsible for our last 5 playoff losses tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No one could hit 3's yet we settle for 1 by Bosh, who misses and Bibby makes one on the other end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wowwy Zowwy.

What a ****ing game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is Battier on Melo?!

And of course, no no one can miss a 3.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why is LeBron not on melo????


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

With 6 secs left I knew he was hitting a 3 there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh you ****ing piece of shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Unforced turnover. This team is so frustrating to watch.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Why is Battier on Melo?!
> 
> And of course, no no one can miss a 3.


Fouls man.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How do you win with a player who shits himself in the clutch every time? I'm talking about Bosh, not even getting into whether or not LeBron is clutch or not.

Then the missed free throws. I hate this team so much.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shattierrrrrrrrr


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BAttier on Melo again. Guess Spo wanted to lose this game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WHY THE **** IS SHATTIER GUARDING ANTHONY THERE? ARE YOU A ****ING MORON SPO?

Bane is a moron.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

He has 3 fouls


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit, what a shot by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Stoudemire throws his fist in anger" 

:laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Let's see if LeBron takes the ball and attacks the rim. I say that knowing exactly what will happen: Wade is going to take a stupid jumper.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Typical Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

why lebron doesn't get the ball in the last play just bewilders me


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF WADE

Absolute ass offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** was that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just an awful loss. Awful game all around.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This team is a disgrace to basketball. I hate watching them prance out there every time and play like divas. It's like the team I grew up loving now has cancer and is dying.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Once it was apparent he wasn't getting a shot, he should've kicked it to the corner for LeBron. Instead he dribbled it out with 4 secs left on the clock as if he was getting anyone a good look. That's the most frustrating way to end a game. Couldn't even get a half-decent look with two of the best shot-creators ever on the floor. It takes some sort of epically dumb decision making for that to happen.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Spolstra needs to be fired. He puts Battier on Melo in the last minute, then doesn't give LeBron the ball in the last possession after he scores 6 points in the last minute


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11 missed free throws. Does us in once again this season.

This team is so damn frustrating to watch.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That.. was.. shit.. the whole game sucked. Pitiful performance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NY won their first playoff game in an embarrassingly long time. I'm sure there's a ticker-tape parade going on. I believe I saw streamers after the win. Act like you've been there, folks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again, I dont get these iso's to end the game. 

Why not get Wade or Lebron the ball off of screens or on the move?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh well, there is a bright side. We'll more than likely win on Tuesday and Micky will make a few more bucks.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> And again, I dont get these iso's to end the game.
> 
> Why not get Wade or Lebron the ball off of screens or on the move?


Exactly.. The most crazy thing is this team still doesn't really use those two together in the correct way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Once it was apparent he wasn't getting a shot, he should've kicked it to the corner for LeBron. Instead he dribbled it out with 4 secs left on the clock as if he was getting anyone a good look. That's the most frustrating way to end a game. Couldn't even get a half-decent look with two of the best shot-creators ever on the floor. It takes some sort of epically dumb decision making for that to happen.


A frustrating way to end a loss because of the most frustrating reason: 11 missed free throws. 

Wade led us in the 4th, but his Shaq-like free throw shooting lost us this one. Hell, 4-11 is way worse than Shaq's career ft%.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Spolstra needs to be fired. He puts Battier on Melo in the last minute, then doesn't give LeBron the ball in the last possession after he scores 6 points in the last minute


I agree with you on both accounts. There's been a blind "give it to Wade in the clutch" movement ever since that 5-game loss streak last year, when it should be based off of the hot hand, or even random. Giving it to him every time is predictable and demotes the MVP of the league to a mere decoy. Must kill his psyche and confidence too. We need him to think big to win. A clutch shot will go in eventually for him, unless he never gets the chances, of course. Maybe even, shit, run some sort of set? The four flat iso can't be all you run late.



Wade2Bosh said:


> 11 missed free throws. Does us in once again this season.
> 
> This team is so damn frustrating to watch.


Getting flashbacks of that awful first west coast trip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How much does it say about Bosh, that with Amare playing with only one hand on defense, we still dont go to him in the 4th?

His last shot was a corner 3.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

hulk rage


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Oh well, there is a bright side. We'll more than likely win on Tuesday and Micky will make a few more bucks.


Not to mention Heat fans can dress as fire extinguishers. Suspend White Hot for one game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a stupid ****ing loss.

Wade and Spo. Partners in crime.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game 5, Wednesday at 7pm.

Great, gotta wait until Wednesday now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

No excuse for not sweeping but the fifth game isn't gonna be a big deal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It isnt, but for a closeout game, they played way too nonchalantly for most of it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This should have been a sweep. No excuses.

How did I know it would be a Wade trey for the win. How low percentage is that!?

We didnt even need a three....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Dwyane Wade on his last, missed shot in Heat's Game 4 loss: "We knew they'd switch (defensively, Fields switched with Amare) and I got Amare on my hip, where I wanted him, and got a push, but then I kind of lost (the ball). I still got a good shot. I thought it was going in. *All you want to do on the road is give yourself a chance to win. We did that*."


:nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron just said, "Me personally, I would've liked to have had the ball in my hands" about the last shot. Didn't sound at all bad in the context of the question he was answering, but this has ESPN blow-up potential, of course.

He said Bane was on Melo at the end so they could put his larger body on Tyson Chandler in case of a rebound. Don't understand why we can't put in a big to matchup on an opposing big for an ultimate defensive possession.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's my problem with Dwyane. He's built this infallible persona and can never admit when he made a mistake or the team looks bad. That possession was a disgrace and he can at least come clean about it. He could've passed to LeBron, or anyone, after bobbling the ball, but instead chose to go "Dwyane or die."

LOL anyone watching the Amare/Melo presser? There was just some journalism comedy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still got a good shot...who is he kidding? Even Kobe would admit that was a shit possession.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Great Lebron scores 6 points on two positions....And wade Hero Balls.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Amare is the strangest dresser ever. Can't even describe his current look.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo is actually just as much to blame.



Wade County said:


> Still got a good shot...who is he kidding? Even Kobe would admit that was a shit possession.


That's funny, after it happened I was struck with the image of Kobe watching that possession and laughing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Because all of our bigs would of gotten punked by TC anyway... Lebron is most likely our best option for one possession against TC.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier can GTFO. He's getting torn a new one by Melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont really have a problem with Wade getting the ball on the last possession.Would have been better if he got the ball on the move, but the big mistake was after Wade fumbled the ball, instead of kicking it back out to someone, he ran to the 3 pt line and tried to be a hero.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree. That was the most egregious part, and the first thing I complained about. The play broke down and it was clear there was no way he was going to get a good look on his own, even if he had a full shotclock. With 4, or whatever, seconds left he clearly should've kicked it out to anyone else. Anyone.



Dee-Zy said:


> Because all of our bigs would of gotten punked by TC anyway... Lebron is most likely our best option for one possession against TC.


So instead of taking care of the most pressing issue, we take care of a secondary one and concede Melo mega-probing Bane's battie-hole? That's like a guy running away from the ballhandler on the perimeter to close out on a shooter in the corner he _might _pass it to.



Wade County said:


> Battier can GTFO. He's getting torn a new one by Melo.


Over the offseason, when I was trying to think up the different ways Battier could help us, and what specifically we'd use him for, Melo was one of the covers I pictured him being effective against. He's not a Durant with crazy height/wingspan, or an uber-athlete like LeBron. He's the same height as Battier and doesn't have a particularly athleticism-driven game, so you'd think old man Shattier would be able to keep up with him a little bit. Not the case. Bane is cooked.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still cant believe he shot 4-11 from the line. **** me, Dwyane.

And there simply must be a better offense than Wade on 5 to end the game. Why cant we do a double pick (Lebron and Bosh) with 2 options from there?

We didnt even need a 3....BAH


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Not to mention Heat fans can dress as fire extinguishers. Suspend White Hot for one game.


That would be one of the most epic things ever, hand out white Tee's with fire extinguishers printed on.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Good point about the battier on melo bron on TC


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> That would be one of the most epic things ever, hand out white Tee's with fire extinguishers printed on.


That's the kind of over-cocky move that could come back to bite you in the ass real bad.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Floods said:


> That's the kind of over-cocky move that could come back to bite you in the ass real bad.


Cocky? I think punching a fire extinguisher is cocky....Amare would just be reaping what he sow. dont be a dumbass man


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

What the **** is cocky about punching a fire extinguisher?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> Cocky? *I think punching a fire extinguisher is cocky*....Amare would just be reaping what he sow. dont be a dumbass man


:laugh: Really now?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its cocky because he was overconfident in his assertion that the fire extinguisher and its encasement would explode into billions of microscopic pieces, causing him no damage. That's my interpretation, at least.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floods said:


> That's the kind of over-cocky move that could come back to bite you in the ass real bad.


Maybe, chanting "Hasselhoff" at Dirk didn't seem to hurt us in 2006, and the Lolz are hard to resist.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Knicks4life said:


> What the **** is cocky about punching a fire extinguisher?





Luke said:


> :laugh: Really now?


He thought punching a fire extinguisher would cause him no harm....therefore being cocky. Like what the other guy said, I won't think you know what cocky means. smh


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

doctordrizzay said:


> He thought punching a fire extinguisher would cause him no harm....therefore being cocky. Like what the other guy said, I won't think you know what cocky means. smh


Actually no. He punched the fire extinguisher because his temper got the better of him. You know, like when people punch walls.

It has absolutely nothing to do with being over confident or cocky.

Its pretty damn stupid to try to tie that in with being cocky.

I take it you don't think the Heat are going to sweep the playoffs without losing a game anymore?


----------

